
This jobs post really saddens me - throwaway989111
I like to learn and keeping up adn dealing with all kinds of stuff but this job posting that I ran into on stackoverflow jobs really saddens me.<p>It&#x27;s like a Senior Backend, Senior Frontend, mobile (both iOS and Android), and ofcourse (!) some big data and devops?! What the hell, is this really normal?<p>Required skills:<p>- Senior level knowledge in Python (flask, Django) as well as MySQL, MongoDB, Oracle, PostgreSQL, Big Data and ElasticSearch
- Senior level knowledge in JavaScript (AngularJS and NodeJS)
- Very good knowledge of Linux and Amazon Web Services
- Knowledge of iOS and Android development
======
X86BSD
Seems like when I was coming up in the 90's. Good lord the job postings wanted
you to be a master in at least 10 disciplines for the pay of one. Literally
they wanted network engineer, network security, system admin, DBA, developer,
...

It was obscene and almost everyone was lying and padding their resumes JUST to
get an interview. Total insanity.

Looks like nothing has changed. Seriously I doubt anyone is a senior level
anything in more than one database. SENIOR level. I've been using PG for
decades but I still wouldn't say I am senior. I would truly love to meet the
person who has senior level skill in ALL of those databases. I don't think
they exist. Either that or your definition and mine of Senior level knowledge
VASTLY differ.

------
greenyoda
This seems to be the ad in question:

[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/127206/senior-backend-
enginee...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/127206/senior-backend-engineer-m-f-
allianz-x-gmbh)

About the company:

[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/www-allianzx-
com](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/www-allianzx-com)

They also require "eagerness to learn new languages and technology". I'd
expect that someone who is good at learning new stuff and knows MySQL wouldn't
take very long to learn about how to use PostgreSQL or Oracle - so why make
all of these "required skills" for the job?

------
Cozumel
Not to be flip at all but those are pretty basic requirements and anyone who
is 'senior' could do all that, just keep learning, stagnate and die! A lot of
times though companies throw around buzz words without knowing what they're
actually asking for.

~~~
X86BSD
Basic reqs? I am TOTALLY throwing the BS flag. I would love to interview you
and anyone else claiming those are "basic requirements" I promise you, you
don't know as much as you think you know.

------
maremmano
... and 3 michelin star cooking skills is a must.

~~~
throwaway989111
Actually, I left out a couple of bulletpoints where it mentions that Java and
PHP is a big plus.

